# Quit your *****in



## Brad Anderson

I have about had it with NR hunters *****in about restrictions in ND. Even the MN gov gotta *****. I overheard a couple of NR *****in about not being able to hunt on plots. If you can afford the license, gas, lodging and food, why don't you just go all out and fee hunt too. If anybody has the right to ***** it is all the resident hunters, like myself, that can remember the GOOD OL' DAYS. I can remember hunting 100's of miles of country that was never posted until deer season. Now everything is posted, due to leasing, which in turn is directly related to the whole NR issue (if you want to believe it or not). Anyhow got my 3 birds each morning in 1/2 hour. WORDS OF ADVICE: IF YOU'RE GOING TO COME HUNT IN ND, DON'T ***** ABOUT IT CAUSE APPARENTLY HUNTING IN YOUR OWN STATE SUCKS!!!! I now feel for Matt Jones, since I missed the second weekend of waterfowl season. It is starting to feel a little crowded in ND!!!


----------



## rap

i wonder where all the nr's will start going once our state is ruined for hunting like all their states apparently are??? won't be long now, already has gone halfways down the ****ter


----------



## gman

Brad, I do plan on hunting your state this upcoming weekend and haven't
*****ed about letting the residents have their first crack at the birds. But in all fairness, let's then impose higher license fees and waiting periods on all NR to come to Minnesota to fish...


----------



## fishhook

Why don't we lower the overall number of licenses available and have a lottery to hunt everything!!! :beer: :beer: :beer:

Maybe put some of those g/o's out of business and open more of the sewed up land up

I can honestly say after pheasant hunting for the first time ever on the opener....it is insane even without nr's. People everywhere.

For those of you who can hunt on weekdays....why do you bother with the weekends??? What a mess.

OK....maybe a bit irrational..so what


----------



## Maverick

GMAN there are already abunch of things imposed for NRin MN. For instance it's illegal for NR to have permanent ice house. Where as in ND the NR's can put up as many as they like. It's nolt all one sided as seen.....

Mav....


----------



## Field Hunter

MN doen't allow NR youth hunters, ND does.
MN doesn't allow NR spearfishing, 
MN doesn't allow permanent fish houses, ND does.

License fees.....NR waterfowl 83.00, NR buck tag...last time I checked about 150.00.

And this has been said 100 times but what the hell.......I'm sure you'll go after SD regs too.....they're much worse to NRs than anything you perceive as being wrong with ND's.

Raise our fishing fees and by all means don't let NRs fish the first week of the season....you have a great resource....use it to your benefit.


----------



## DJRooster

Last year I wrote a reponse to the increase in fees for hunting in North Dakota. When I go to the cities and watch world class football(Vikings?) I am charged $50 or so for admission, $50 for Timberworlves, $50 for Wild $25 for something to eat and $10 for parking so each event is probably close to $100 for a few hours of world class enterainment. In North Dakota we offer world class hunting for a very fair price and you can hunt anywhere from 10 times to as many times as you want for that one price of admission depending on what you are hunting. I believe for the quality of our product vs. what I am offered in the cities that our fee structure is actual a discounted price, I also believe that we throw in the parking for free! I also believe that fishing is a seperate issue because you can buy a North Dakota fishing license and fish all you want just like we can in Minn. But when I look at sporting in the cities vs. sporting on the prarie you can't get more bang for your dollar than we offer.


----------



## Scraper

Gman, your point has been made and rebutted a million times, but here goes once more. Fishing and hunting are not the same thing. Hunting occupies space and the pressure causes access problems. Fishermen can and commonly do fish successfully in close proximity to each other.

MN property taxes have long been way out of line for non-resident property owners. Our governor isn't going to talk to your governor about it.

The progress that should come out of this time is that MN should figure out what is wrong in MN and fix it. There will always be room for traveling hunters in this state, but you should have a place to hunt back home too.


----------



## Zeboy

I am from Michigan and have hunted ND may times the past 15 years. I have been concerned with the onslaught of non resident hunters (like myself). Our running joke when we are in ND is "Welcome to the great State of Minnesota" (we see more hunters from Minnesota than ND).

Unfortunately I understand the changes that were made this year. My 2 cents worth is . . . I think you could have kept everyone happy if instead of the NR ban on public land the first 7 days you just moved the season up 1 week for residents kind of like SD did.

Open for residents the first Sat. of October - say NO NR the first 7 days. I would think the residents would like it, the guides & outfitters would still have the same number of days to book NR, and the NR could still come at the same times and spend just as much money. There are plenty of birds, NR's certainly don't need to be there for the opener. This year the weather is mild. But take last year for example. . . there was quite a snow storm by October 20. Late October can be risky booking a hunt in ND.

Unfortunately this issue will probably only get worse. You need to realize just how GOOD you have it. Just my two cents worth. I'll see you all next week.


----------



## Dick Monson

Zeboy, you are right with the week res only-----except the G/Os fought that tooth and nail in the legislature. A handfull of G/Os set the hunting policy for the whole state so they can prostitue the public resource.


----------



## Brad Anderson

I think the article in the metro and state section of today's fargo forum, sums up my last post entirely. NR *****in about increased fees and not being able to hunt on plots and wma's. NR weren't banned from private and non-posted land, so why couldn't they just hunt out there then? Answer= cause all the private land IS POSTED. So why is all the land posted then? Answer= too much land being leased and too many guides like sheldon schlect with unlimited access to clients and leasing opportunites. Correct me if I'm wrong, but last I heard sheldon schlect had like 50,000 acres of land leased only for HIS GUIDE SERVICE. Thats only one guide, and there are lots of guides in ND. The only reason that he can afford to lease all that land is the endless amount of NR who will pay an arm and leg to hunt. No resident is going to hire a guide either unless he has absolutely no idea what is going on!! And finally, if MN put restrictions on NR fishing in MN, tourism would drop big time and ND would just turn around and do the exact same thing. I have seen lots and lots of MN people fishing on Devils lake, so a lot of people from MN would be angry if ND restricted NR fishermen. The issue has ****** me off for so long I can't take it any longer. And then to top it off, last weekend my favorite pheasant hunting area is so posted you couldn't get outta the truck. Fee hunting, leasing, and guiding being the primary reasons for restricted land access. NR need to understand that they're visitors and guest in this great state of ours. IF YOU ARE GOING TO COME AND *****, DO EVERYBODY A FAVOR AND STAY HOME!!


----------



## Miller

Sheldon has quoted 200 thousand acres leased, just keeping ya updated.


----------



## Field Hunter

Pheasant hunted today with 2 other residents and the Dad of one of them from MN. He was from MN we could not hunt state land and PLOTS. Drove the roads in an area we had never hunted before and saw 2 roosters fly into a big POSTED CRP field. We found the farmer and nicely asked for permission which was granted. No paying to hunt....no day lease....no one showing us where the birds are...just plain working for the birds.

We shot 9 birds in that field in 3 hours of walking....like I said it was a big field. Needed 3 more so dropped into an Unposted lowland grassy area and walked it out to the end. 1st rooster got up and went down running. As we were looking for him another went out the end. Then One on one side hit the plowing on the second shot from the Dad from MN and the last one went down with my shot.......12 birds on the ground by 12:30pm.

The point is..........don't plan your hunts in ND around just the state land and PLOTS...it is just not necessary. Ask permission for private land..you may be suprised with the outcome. I know I'm amazed at the land that is accessible for the asking.


----------



## Drixmein

where is this sheldon guys outfit?


----------



## Robert A. Langager

The devil is out of Streeter, I believe.


----------



## MSG Rude

We got a saying in the organization I am in, "If you feel the need to ***** then you better follow it with a remedy to fix the *****." I believe you could apply that here too. :sniper:


----------



## DJRooster

Sheldon has 200,000 acres leased for hunting? That is an area that is approximately 300 square miles. That is either a) a slight exageration or b) too much land for any one outfitter and therefore should be a reason for regulating the industry. I don't see where that is good for economic development in North Dakota or for the management of our natural resources. What do the locals feel around the Gackle area? It must be a very frustrating area to live in if you are a outdoorsman? I wonder if any legislator's would care to comment?


----------



## Robert A. Langager

Old Hunter and Maverick have had a hunting "lodge" in Gackle for many years. Maverick has been very vocal about how things in that area have gone downhill with all of the leasing. I hate to speak for him, but he is in Canada right now pounding some SOBs.


----------



## Dick Monson

DJ, you have to understand that there are legislators who have their fingers in this pie. There are several in the state that are outfitters themselves and some others involved in leasing by some form. One in Sheldons area sent his "manager" to the HNRC to testify against SB-2048. Nice touch!


----------



## Tangerman49

Dont get me wrong here, I am a resident of ND and dont have any solid oppinions on this entire situation. The only thing that I see is that like everyone is saying the NR are not able to hunt the Plots lands in ND for that first week, but isnt that basically cutting out that breed of hunter that is just an everyday Joe who wants to hunt some good land but doesnt have any conections. I see this as only worsening the problem that many say is the root behind it all, Fee Hunting and the rich people buying up all the land. I dont know if this only makes sense in my mind but to me it just seems like ND did nothing to those NR hunters that everyone in the state hates so much but only hurt the ordinary joe that just wants to hunt.


----------



## Dan Bueide

Tanger, a nonresident "free-lance" hunter is not the greatest danger by far to the ND resident hunter. Throngs of such folks, in the numbers we've had lately, however, do contribute to the mess.

It was one week, out of an approximately 16 week upland season (if you count grouse, and 12 if you don't), and applied only to state-controlled land. I've heard many very positive returns by residents who, for the first in many years, had an enjoyable, sane opening weekend hunt. Across the 150 or so miles I traveled that weekend, looked like the PLOTS parcels were getting used, but not beat up.


----------



## Bobm

Dan after my observation of the total lack of use of the plots lands after opening weekend because most ND residents don't take off the whole week I would like to suggest the law be changed to res only only on opening weekend.This would allow the residents first crack on the fun and allow people like me that travel for great distances to hunt the rest of the week when the residents are back to work anyway. This would not change the situation for the bulk of the residents but sure would of made my situation better.


----------



## Fetch

How was the hunting Bob ??? I can't imagine driving that far for Chinese Chickens But I drove 700 miles one way for a few SOB's :roll:


----------



## Dan Bueide

Bob, there's been some talk of this - maybe even make it statewide residents only for the first four days - then wide open every where thereafter. I think it'll take some time to get feedback on how/when the week was used. I'm sure a very high percentage came on the weekend, but I personally know several who continued to hunt the plots throughout the first week. The only other suggestion, I guess, is that there are 11 other full weeks of the pheasant season, even this year, to hunt the plots.


----------



## Bobm

Fetch I would drive 3000 miles one way if I had to but fortunately its about that round trip. we had a great trip easily could of killed a 100 roosters if it were legal. My kid is still claiming he is going to make those training tape copies for me I haven't forgot you. Dan as I stated on my other post I still think The opening weekend public land for residents would accomplish the same result. You guys just aren't as starved to hunt or for solitude as I am. I like talking to farmers and I am rarely turned down but some days I want to just hunt without any daylight given up to conversation. My friends and wife think I'm nuts but my dogs love me and see it my way!!!!


----------



## muzzy

I personally like the week long non resident free plots. We hunted a Tuesday, Wednesday, and Thursday. I avoid the weekends, as my idea of hunting is to get away from the crowds, the less people I see the better the hunt is. We did see other residents hunting 2 out of the 3 days, but only a few groups. I was sure a nice laid back hunting style, and the plots hadn't been trampled down and they still held a lot of birds in them, which is certainly an improvement over previous years. The motel we stayed in was full of hunters, resident and nonresident both (mostly NR). They must have been finding places to hunt, as they were all cleaning birds.


----------



## Dan Bueide

Thanks for the insight muz. Just talked to another buddy tonight who's group worked plots in the NW the first Sat-Wed. He said there was lots of activity on the plots over the weekend, and a smaller but continued activity the other three days.

He also commented that the traditional roost waters in his home area appear to be the testing grounds for every duck boat make known to man. Between that and heavy pressure, this area that is a traditionally strong northern area that has good water is basically duckless. Lots of grumbling hunters in the local establishments, of every zip code.


----------



## Brad Anderson

Hunted some plots today, got one nice rooster right away. I really don't think the NR average "Joe" drives a brand new pickup, with 2 4-wheelers behind it. I don't think the NR average Joe can afford to hunt in ND with license fees and everything that is included. What really matters though is the average Joe who lives in the great state of ND. He is the one who deserves the right to hunt on the land his state taxes pays for!! If plots had been open to NR on the first week of pheasant hunting, it would have been a free for all just like last year. There were NR camping on plots land just to secure it for the morning hunt.


----------



## SJB

BobM.

I think you are right on when it comes to the PLOTS / WPA / WMA issues. I just returned from ND and saw no resident on any PLOTS Monday - Friday. In fact, the PLOTS were turning in to mini-refuges for the ducks. No resident hunters were stiring them up during the week.


----------



## billbuster

One thing I see here on these forums is the big NR issue, I stayed away last year from Nodak because of shoulder surgery. Bought a license because of the limit of NR allowed but did not recover in time. So for my sanity I stayed away from the reports ect., what a difference a year makes. I have seen the same thing in years past. Iowa pheasant hunting for example, hunted for years there before it was the in thing to do. By the time everyone else had figured it out, the hunting crashed soon after
because of the CRP being plowed under. The low water issue will take care of the non residents soon enough.


----------



## Water Swater

Hello everyone, 
This is my first post I have been watching this awesome and informative website for a couple of weeks. Wow I can't believe the border battle going on here. The only argument that I see that is hurting anything is some bad sportsmen and the guides and outfitters issue leasing the land. Everyone here can argue all day long on what you can and can't do in each state for residents and non-residents. Try and read this post with an open mind to both sides.
Here is the way I see it, about the same number of MN's hunt in ND as ND's fish in MN and deer hunt. I think we can all agree on that. Field Hunter, fishing and hunting are very comparable in that pressure affects both game and fish the same. Yes you can fish right next to someone (which would be totally disrespectful to the person that was there first) there is still only so many catchable fish in the area and you can only troll over them so many times before they leave the area. If you don't believe me go and get an underwater camera and watch it happen. It also takes a lot longer to grow a descent size fish 2-3 years where most waterfowl or upland game can recover with one good nesting year.
As far as costs go NR's pay $100.00 to hunt waterfowl for 14 days in ND per year in which it can only be in two 7 day periods. ND's pay $35.00 to fish 365 days a year whenever they want understand our frustation a little bit, even though it should be taken up with the government and not with the people who come to our state or yours. Do you or does anyone want to see the battles of the states raising prices just because all of the b#tching going on? This what started all the problems in the first place. As far as deer hunting goes Field Hunter $150.00 is about the national average for any non-resident. Then you could make the argument that maybe only MN residents should get to hunt deer the first week. If MN changed all these regulations then ND would do the same just in spite of, hurting everyone involved. Business's and all.
The statement made by DJR on how much he spends on going to the vikings games doesn't even compare to hunting and fishing. Everyone going to a professional sporting event in any state pays that same amount if not more. So don't get worked up over it that is a whole different subject.
MN's do fish on Devils Lake and on the river but that is about all there is in ND to fish yes there are a few others but not over 10,000 public lakes. Should MN's push to only let NR's on public lakes at certain times hell no!
Maybe instead of bickering about the laws we should just educate the people that are hurting our sport and start working on solutions. Educating hunters and fishermen to respect the land and those around you enjoying our great sport. If you see a bad egg try and educate them if that doesn't work then report him to the authorites. Teach NR's how to hunt in ND let them know that there is no need for a guide and there is plenty of birds for everyone. Stay off of the roost leave your boats at home unless on DL or river. Respect the farmers plain and simple just be nice. Stop pointing fingers and work on fixing the problems restricting people is not the way to do it because restricted people rebel out of nature they see it as I only get two weeks to hunt so I'm hunting the roost who cares about anyone else at least I got my birds. That's just wrong but that is what happens. sorry it was so long that's just the way I see it.


----------



## gandergrinder

Guys when it comes to the Plots not being used during the week. I think that you have missed a very important point. Wildlife and Plots are not designed like a piece of equipment used in a business. Meaning that if you don't utilize the equipment then we are losing money. Because the Plots are not being used does not mean that it is a bad thing.

The comment from SJB about the Plots turning into little refuges illustrates my point. Everyone seems to be under the impression that the Plots need to be used every day by someone. NO they don't have to be used by someone everyday. Imagine if each Plot only got hunted twice per week. How good would the hunting be on Plots Land. Thank god the birds have some place to rest once and awhile. Everyone wants quality hunting. If you want to have quality hunting you have to change your mind set away from every piece of public land being used every day.


----------



## rap

well said gandergrinder... why would we want hunters on plots 7 days a week? doesn't make sense


----------



## KEN W

I would guess the non-res. then had great hunting on the PLOTS starting on Saturday.Sounds like a great idea.We hunt them the first weekend and they hunt them the next after all the birds have moved back on them.


----------



## Brad Anderson

I might be doing the most *****in but it seems to be happening more this year than ever. Seen a MN suburban sittin on a major 2 lane highway, shooting birds in the ditch on posted land. Too makes things even more absurd, the land they shot the birds on was a game farm. I really don't see shooting tame birds as even remotely sporting! There are apparently a couple things wrong with this type of activity. Sitting on the highway blocking 1/2 a lane of traffic is a good way to get people killed. Harvest season is in full swing and semi's had to slow down to avoid hitting these jokers. With a $45,000 suburban and a dog kennel trailer worth more than my pickup, I don't think you should be that hard up to poach birds in the ditch. Money has nothing to do with it, but if you shoot game farm birds you should pay for them. This is all after a farmer I know, told me that he yelled at 2 guys from MN for shooting birds on his posted land on the highway. This farmer is the most friendly guy you ever met until you do something stupid to piss him off. If the saying goes "a couple people ruin it for everybody, this year everybody seems to be ruining it for a couple people". It really is nonmaterial what state you're from, you blatently break the law, and people start to notice. Anyway as for a report, the farmer let us hunt some prime habitat which led to a short day of hunting. As for hunting plots, hunting them everyday will make that piece of land comparable to the "Dead Sea". They're good only if you let them recover after each use. Just like any natural resource, over use and abuse leads to a bad outcome. There are enough birds in ND, that we don't need to poach them and walk the same fields all day long. It just burns me when you see some of this stuff happening in your back yard.


----------



## SJB

I apologise if anyone was offended by my previous comment. I simply made an observation, not a suggestion to any new policy regarding PLOTS areas.


----------

